
Ask HN: How do you choose the best idea to focus on? - Biba
I have 4 different ideas in 4 different niches that can disturb those spaces. I&#x27;m testing it through customer development and pre-selling it. How do you manage to be focused only on one idea if you see &#x27;sweet spots&#x27; in other ones too?
======
ponyous
I have all of my ideas in excel with columns:

Time Needed, Enjoyment, Potential Income, Career Impact

I score all ideas in all categories, and then I have my own formula which
tells me which idea is worth it.

